# mushroom humters/foragers needed



## chefinainteasy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a new mushroom farm in O'Fallon Missouri. I will be growing several species year round but I am also looking to add locally foraged mushrooms to my customers. If your interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

wrong forums. we don't know anything about these mushrooms you speak of.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

p.s. i'll be e-mailing you.


----------

